# Anyone here run a Volvo L-70



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I just got delivery of a Volvo L-70, its an 1990 or so with the 4 cylinder Cummings motor. Man is it gutless, like not even wanting to move itself in higher gears or even second gear on the grades. My we went through some trouble shooting on the machine and cant find anything wrong so my question is does anyone run one of these? and is that just the way they are? if the answer is yea and thats just the way they are ill have one more question. Who whats to buy it?

By the way merry Christmas


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we have an L-90 where i work and yes....its the same
unless your in 1st or 2nd gear....forgot it


and its CUMMINS not cummings


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

My computer auto-corrects it to that and sometimes I forget to correct it back. As it is I think I'm going to have to push snow in 1st gear. You know if the motors on them can be turned up?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe look at trany fluid & filter. I had one loader e-merge brake would drag.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe be fuel problem. Ive heard of them maybe getting a small rip in the diaphram in the pump. Just something to check.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I checked the tranny oil. But not the filters. Ill do that. The e-brake handle isn't working so ill check that too. What pump gets the rip the lift pump or the injector pump?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

More than likely its your tranny. A tranny is the heart of any loader. Check fluid filters, if tranny is shot sell loader on auction and get another.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

That would make it bog down though? It almost feels like its starving for fuel.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

It isn't like the tranny is slipping.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

Change the fuel filters and treat the fuel, how many hours on the machine also was it up to operating temp.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Fuel filters are new and fresh fuel in it. 12 k on the machine but it has a new motor and yes it was up to temp. Ill try some additive in the fuel though.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

dont forget about the air filters.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

does the engine bog down without machine moving or only under load?


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

Injectors.....


Air to Air Box.....


Turbo....


Crappy Fuel...


----------



## PushnSnow (Dec 2, 2012)

Volvo loaders have junk transmissions. I've worked for 2 companies owning a total of 7 of them. The first company had two each of l-70's and l-90's. one of the l-90's went through 2 transmissions and the other and both l-70's each went through a transmission through the three years I worked for them. The last company I worked for and still work for some has an L70, an L110 and previously had an L-150. The L110 had less than 400 hours when the first transmission went out. We'd only put about 30 hours on the machine, as we had just purchased it. They replaced it with a new one, after which our mechanic went to road it to our shop about 4 miles away. He made it half way before he turned around to return it. They replaced the brand new transmissions with another. So far it's been working with probably around 600 more hours put on it, but we purchased an old 972 cat loader so we wouldn't have to run the volvos as much, and have had no problems with it. With my history of downtime with Volvo's, I wouldn't own one if they were free. They are junk.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Checked the air filter. Bogs down only under load. I wouldn't think it's the injectors or turbo, it has a new re motor. I hope it's not the transmission. We have a foot of snow coming tomorrow and I know it's not going to get fixed before that. I'm going to throw some fuel treatment in it and pray but I doubt it is going to do much.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you run it in higher temps? You may have a fuel gelling issue. I have experienced this on my 544j (which normally has plenty of power). IMO a small amount of fuel will pass through the filter (where the gelling fuel will begin to collect and clog) which allows it to idle fine. It may even run decent at higher RPMs but will bog down when a load is put on it. Try some 911 in the tank. Remove the fuel filter/s, drain, and fill with either 911, or better yet, kerosene. If it runs bad when ambient temps are high then you may have other issues. As others have said, start with fuel and air filters. Then look at the pump and injectors. How easy does it start? Lack of cylinder compression is a possibility (you did not say how many hours are on the unit) though remote IMO. An engine oil sample may also shed some light here too. Maybe the troubleshooting you spoke about covered all these points.
I can't say that I am very familiar with the older Volvos. I have used Michigan loaders (Volvos predecessor in the US-I think they were MFR'd by Volvo) and they were dogs. The Volvos that I have run (all with Volvo power plants) have had abundant power. Google image search of 1990 L70 makes me think that they are the same as the Michigan but with the Volvo name.
Good luck.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

It is the same as a Michigan with the Volvo name I believe, the motor is only rated at 110 hp, not that much for a machine that size. I changed the fuel filters and I really don't think it's cold enough here for fuel jelling, at any rate I'm going to try it. The motor is low hour, 500 or so but I have never ran it up till now so I don't know how it performs in higher temps.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't paid for the machine yet so I'm not going to go way into it but if it is a easy problem I'd like to fix it. It is a good buy and I need a machine for plowing now. I don't exactly have a ton of time to shop. But if this is just the way it is that's not gonna fly with me.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

PhilFromErie;1547316 said:


> I haven't paid for the machine yet so I'm not going to go way into it but if it is a easy problem I'd like to fix it. It is a good buy and I need a machine for plowing now. I don't exactly have a ton of time to shop. But if this is just the way it is that's not gonna fly with me.


I had a similar experience with a used plate compactor I was trying to purchase. I knew that something was just not quite right with it. It had been several years since I had run that particular unit so I had my doubts about my opinion. The seller (United Rentals) sent out a mechanic, found some clutch issues, and made some repairs. Despite the effort it still seemed not quite right. I was finally able to find, and try out, another unit and it confirmed my suspicions. 
The point is that your instincts can be a valuable tool. I think you already know what you are going to do with that loader.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

DGODGR;1547339 said:


> I had a similar experience with a used plate compactor I was trying to purchase. I knew that something was just not quite right with it. It had been several years since I had run that particular unit so I had my doubts about my opinion. The seller (United Rentals) sent out a mechanic, found some clutch issues, and made some repairs. Despite the effort it still seemed not quite right. I was finally able to find, and try out, another unit and it confirmed my suspicions.
> The point is that your instincts can be a valuable tool. I think you already know what you are going to do with that loader.


Yea, I think your right. I am getting concerned about the coming storm tomorrow though. Unless its an easy fix that I'm just overlooking we're going to be shifting a lot of equiptment around in the morning.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

If it has been sitting for sale for awhile it probably has summer fuel in it which will be thicker to begin with and will not be treated with anti gel so its likely to be good and thick causing a lack of fuel to the injectors.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

It was pretty low on fuel when I got it and I filled it up. I'm going to put additive and stuff in tonight and run it around. The thing is as long I have been around equipment and working with it any time I have had a problem I hope that its old fuel etc... And I hope that addative and or new fuel will help. It has never fixed it, my hopes are not high.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

take that money you are going to spend on that and go make a down payment on a lightly used cat or deere machine. 

I have a old cat and its a beast in 1st gear, super powerful but in 2nd 3rd and 4th it just takes all the power it has to keep it moving. The newer machines can be in 3rd gear and half throttle and be nice and quiet and still push hard.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I buy snow machines in the 20-25 k range, so anything too new isnt going to happen for me. If I don't pay cash I don't buy it. Makes me sleep better at night. I have other loaders in this age group, early 90s and they push a lot harder than this.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a michigan / Volvo L90, its been pretty much bomb proof. Think I got lucky on it tho... Most guys I know that have run the Michigan / volvo loaders of old hate em.... New machines on the other hand are sweet


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Never ran the older volvos. Have an L60E that is very strong on power. Never has issues, although the APS and automated shifting helps a lot. Wont find an E series that cheap though. The volvo motor sips fuel too, only about 1.5gph on ours. I do know the transmissions on our model are about 28k to replace. Volvo is proud of parts. I can say for newer machines theyre still my choice. Older machines i don't know. 

Be careful with the fuel additives. Too much wi give you headaches too. 

Does it only loose power once and awhile? Could be something floating in the tank. Dealing with that on a skid steer right now.

If all of the filters are clean, motor is fresh and there are no air leaks on the charge air side I would start to wonder about the trans. 

Best thing you can do is go drive another one amd compare.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

The company i work for has over 25 volvo wheel loaders and around 6 of them are A models. 5 are L-70's. There are our work horses and cannot seemed to be over worked. They'll push anything we put infront of them and with regular maintenance they never stop running. The transmissions are awesome and we get 12,000+ hours and more out of them. One of the machines ive been lucky enough to use had over 23,600+ hours on her and she hauled A$$! In my opinion they are by far the best wheel loaders money can buy. My personal favorite is one of the L-90C's they own. it rides like a caddy and will do 28mph in a lot pushing snow. I'd never own anything else if i had an opportunity to buy one.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuel Shut off solenoid. Had one go out on our L70B and it ran like sh*t.


----------

